# THE INTUITIVE TYPES AS COLORS (according to warmth emanation) + celebrity examples



## female_entj_8w7 (Oct 26, 2017)

spaceynyc said:


> I see what you're saying but to me being thoughtful and ethical are more calculated than being sweet. Being ethical is abiding by sort of a code, doing whats _right_. That doesn't necessarily always come from within. Being a true sweet person in my opinion is doing something *only* to make the other person feel better or comfortable. The person who is always being a good person because they're doing everything by an ethical code vs the person who is not may not always be so ethical but they are nice because that is truly who they are -- the second one in my opinion is the truly sweet person.


Well, as an ENTJ I define sweetness as genuine behaviour based on genuine fair ethics.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

Reila Nimu said:


> Being kind and sweet has nothing to do with types. Fi and Fe users alike can be really nasty people.


obviously lol

i'm just saying from my experience and what I see underlying healthy users of both types


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

female_entj_8w7 said:


> Well, as an ENTJ I define sweetness as genuine behaviour based on genuine fair ethics.


its gonna be different for everyone


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

female_entj_8w7 said:


> It's easiest to type someone when they talk about themselves or their feelings about something (work, passions, other people etc.).


That's all I've got. I used to do rant videos and some where I talked about sociology, but my old channel got shut down. Some folk say I should do that stuff again like I did in ye olde days.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Joan rivers= ESTP, I’d check your facts.


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

Hmm what do you mean by rogueish when referring to INFPs? I've heard impish a few times, never rougeish. As for up for anything, that's pretty accurate, save a few... select things.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

female_entj_8w7 said:


> Alas, the allure of head to toe black outfits, I get it


Not just clothing/attire. 

But simply; everything around myself outside of attire is black & red and/or burgundy, with some greys/gold/silvers. My last (2) cars for ex; have been red/burgundy.

(Te) is likely most affiliated with red, I suppose. 

If "white & black, silver/golds, etc" were unavailable, I would go with a deep red and/or burgundy. Blood is a _marvelous _color. *Deep reds* can slide with INTJ, as well (re: aux; Te), as well as INFJ (aux Fe).


----------



## Green Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

female_entj_8w7 said:


> [HR][/HR]
> Disclaimer: The following classification is NOT about charisma, overall energy levels or the ability to love/bond - *at all*. It is about the soul energy (warmth) that someone *emits* (which in no way reflects on their actual inner life), it is their baseline so to speak. The adjectives are not a conclusive list. They are just like the system itself meant to help me type people.
> 
> The celebrities in bold have confirmed their types themselves. The others I have typed myself by watching interviews.
> ...


What is soul energy and how does one emit it? Are you actually seeing colors, or do you just think these colors fit the types somehow? And how do they help you type people? (Not trolling - I'm curious. Some people with synesthesia actually do see colors connected to certain things.)


----------

